# RIP Lil crestie



## waterboy (Oct 6, 2008)

Hi Everyone not a happy guy today because i've just been feeding my snakes and checking on everyone and my new red female crestie was on the floor dead i'm so f**king p**sed off it took so long to find the perfect female for my male, I've only had her for 10 days and this happens.
I checked her last nite and she had shedding problems so i raised the humidity but when i found her dead she smelt bad and her skin seemed sore and bloody.
RIP Lil buggar xxx
Dan
P.S I'm not a crying type of guy but i just feel so ****in gutted


----------



## waterboy (Oct 6, 2008)

First one of my baby water dragons died now this I stopped smoking at a bad time.
Dan


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

firstl;y im so sorry for your loss...


it sounds as though something was wrong for sure..

if you were keeping her in close proximity to your male id have Post mortem done ASAP.. she may have had an issue that could be passed to him..

Hopefully she was quarentined in a different room

shedding problems can occur for various reasons.. the blood does sound strange .... was her skin sticky in any way...???????????????????????

I have rescued a few cresties ..one female died as she was egg bound and had horrific shedding issues.. I can send u pics as its too graphic for here.. but shedding issues alone wont have killed your wee new female thats whay im worried ..

was the tank you kept her in ever used for fish or amphibians>>> theres a problem with cresties being very susceptable to being in close proximity or housed in same or near tanks with frogs etc...

Someitmes shedding problems can be caused by lack of calcium.. when you bought her did you check her calcium sacs were full .. ???

I hope your other wee one is ok

xxxxxxx


----------



## waterboy (Oct 6, 2008)

I always quarantine in my spare room and her skin was very sticky,Her calcium sacs were full and all seemed fine until yesterday.
Dan


----------



## pfsb (Jun 19, 2008)

i bred this little darling and she was in fantastic condition when she left me and was kept seperate from his collection for atleast 3 days anyway. im so sorry mate. and i cnt believe shes snuffed it all of a sudden. shes never had problems like this before and im so sorry u must feel gutted! xx


----------



## waterboy (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks mate 
Dan


----------



## pfsb (Jun 19, 2008)

u can cry on myshoulder on saturday danny! 
if you want another female holding back thats fine and ill grow her on alot more until she maybe the size of peanut just to make sure theres no problems for you!


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

waterboy said:


> I always quarantine in my spare room and her skin was very sticky,Her calcium sacs were full and all seemed fine until yesterday.
> Dan


 
right as far as the sticky skin is concerned this usually means they have overheated,,

its common with cresties if the temps go above 85 for any period at all...
its ctahcing it before it causes realy serious issues or death thats hard 

so sorry for your loss xxxx


----------



## waterboy (Oct 6, 2008)

The tank was on a thermostat and i checked it before i removed her
Dan


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

r.i.p


----------



## indigo_rock_girl (Mar 9, 2008)

R.I.P
ind
xxx


----------



## tilly790 (Jan 24, 2008)

sorry...poor thing


----------

